# Diagnosis  code for salter -harris  fracture



## codedog

Iam looking for a diagnosis code for a displaced right distal radius Salter-harris II Fracture. Any  suggestions ?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*813.42*

Don't worry about the Salter-Harris part of the description. Just code for the distal radius fracture - 813.42.  This is directly from our Pediatric Orthopaedic Coding Specialist.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## codedog

thanks tessa


----------

